# Aquasoil/Stratum break down



## syzygy9 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm strongly considering switching to either ADA Aquasoil (Amazonia or Africana) or Fluval Stratum, but in researching on this site I keep finding the occasional report of substrate breaking down in a year or less.

Ideally, I'd like to not have to tear the tank down for at least 3 years. Though I realize that nobody can guarantee that result I'm curious if anybody is having this kind of sucess with either of the above (or something similar).

FYI...my tank is a 38G Bow so it is on the taller side at about 21". Does the water pressure resulting from the tank height negatively impact these soils?


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

There are two Aquasoils that are being mentioned nowadays. ADA Aquasoil and UP Aquasoil. The ADA is the superior one. The reports are coming from the UP Aquasoil breaking down. Although some are having success with it. ADA AS last alot longer from what I have been seeing on the web. In most case 3+ years. It also depends on if you let the AS supply nutrients alone or if you dose. Heavy root feeders can also help deplete the soil.


----------



## syzygy9 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just to be clear, I'm not referring to depletion of nutrients when I say "break down". I can supply nutrients. I am talking about the granules physically breaking down and turning into a giant muddy mess.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Will your be a planted tank or just shrimp only tank? I have a tank with ADA AS Malay and it is really bad. Don't get that. I also have the New Amazonia but somehow it break down already in a tank with Hair Grass and MTS. I am not sure if the MTS is doing something to cause the break down. Anyhow, if you are doing planting, FSS will be good. If you looking in to high class shrimp then ADA New Amazonia.


----------



## syzygy9 (Aug 9, 2010)

sunyang730 said:


> Will your be a planted tank or just shrimp only tank? I have a tank with ADA AS Malay and it is really bad. Don't get that. I also have the New Amazonia but somehow it break down already in a tank with Hair Grass and MTS. I am not sure if the MTS is doing something to cause the break down. Anyhow, if you are doing planting, FSS will be good. If you looking in to high class shrimp then ADA New Amazonia.


 
Interesting. I was planning for plants and fish and maybe a few amano shrimps to help keep things tidy. I like corys, but they aren't a must if they are going to cause the substrate to break apart faster. Plantwise I was just thinking some fast growing stems in the back, some midground crypts, and maybe something small up front (no plans for a carpet though).


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

syzygy9 said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not referring to depletion of nutrients when I say "break down". I can supply nutrients. I am talking about the granules physically breaking down and turning into a giant muddy mess.


I took it as granule break down because ADA takes years and alot of re-scaping to go to mud form. I was just stating that ADA has the ability to also extend nutrient life vs UP Aquasoil.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The "reports" aren't referring to UP Aquasoil. They're referring to ADA Amazonia II - the old version of Aquasoil. ADA Amazonia New (emphasis on the "New") won't break down like its predecessor. 

Even if ADA Aquasoil runs out of nutrients, it's easy to supplement with root tabs.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, If you have the extra money then go for Amazonia, if not FSS. Don't even think of other ADA AS. The Malay is a waste of money. Maybe I did something wrong but I have it for almost a month and it is still very dusty everytime after I had WC.


----------



## syzygy9 (Aug 9, 2010)

And in case it matters, my water is pretty hard.

PH - 8 (i think this is as high as my test goes so i could be a bit more)
GH - 10
KH - 9.5

I'm not overly concerned about either substrates buffering capacity as I understand (assume) that is temporary.


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have amazonia. It is really great for the plants, and I have constant new starts everywhere but if I mess with the substrate what so ever then it's hello cloudiness for a week or so. It has been in the tank for two years.

Now what i will eventually do is cap it with a lot of eco complete to cut the cloudiness way down but still have the nutrients for the roots.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Aquasoil's temporary buffering is usually 2-3 years at a minimum. 

It's absolutely worth the money.


----------

